

Why Your Sales Department Should Hire a Blogger - zerobeta
http://zerobeta.wordpress.com/2009/07/11/why-your-sales-department-should-hire-a-blogger/

======
dryicerx
A small subset of the Blogging community would be good with marketing, but not
everyone.

And for the same purpose there is are plenty of PR firms that specialize in
advertising online and in the social networking world (not just ads, but
designing virals campaigns etc)... and they have much better contacts all
around and the ability for you to expand outward from online advertising and
marketing to other's easily as well (TV/Radio/Billboard/etc)

------
HoneyAndSilicon
Well, I would say that the valid conclusion from the arguments is that Sales
Dept should _have_ a blogger. Whether a new hire, or current staff who starts
testing the water part-time, or whatever.

